# JD 828D Auger Gearbox Repair



## dbcchesser (Oct 28, 2014)

Attempting to repair a cracked gearbox housing (first time). Unable to easily remover the gearbox dust cover cap. Does it screw off? Didn't want to force it. 

Thanks for any hel1p


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum dbcchesser 

Parts catalog - - > John Deere - Parts Catalog

Part number #20  I don't know - - *guessing* from the looks of it that it's an interference fit and should pry off.


----------

